# 5g Tank with 1 Male Betta.



## Doshiegg (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello,

I got a male crowntail betta last april and I've been looking for fishmates that I can add to the tank.









(Do his fins look ripped or anything? I have plastic plants)

I'm doing research and they say that Ghost Shrimp, African Dwarf Frogs, Guppies, Catfish, Loaches, and Tetras are a good addition.









(My tank looks boring)

I use a vacuum (the thing behind the tank) to remove water and I'm afraid that I might suck up the shrimp ;-; 









(I don't use the omega one flakes anymore, THEY SUCK. The one with the red lid are bloodworms)

I don't know what a "baffle" is so can someone please explain it?

Thanks


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

A baffle is something you can make to slow down the flow of your filter so that your betta doesn't get tired or injured by the quick moving water. Bettas usually prefer slow water so that they can more efficiently take a breath. If you want to learn more about them or how to make one, I'm pretty sure there is a sticky on them.


----------



## Doshiegg (Apr 13, 2013)

BettaNubRandyLove said:


> A baffle is something you can make to slow down the flow of your filter so that your betta doesn't get tired or injured by the quick moving water. Bettas usually prefer slow water so that they can more efficiently take a breath. If you want to learn more about them or how to make one, I'm pretty sure there is a sticky on them.


It's already on the lowest setting and it's already pretty slow

Also, my tank's water evaporates pretty fast, is that because of the light?


----------



## kodawg9 (Dec 25, 2013)

If you don't have a cover on the tank, water will evaporate quickly.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

If your fish doesn't seem to mind the current than don't worry about the baffle.


----------



## Joshaeus (Dec 8, 2013)

Doshiegg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a male crowntail betta last april and I've been looking for fishmates that I can add to the tank.
> 
> ...


"Catfish, Loaches, and Tetras" is a very vague term, since each of those terms embraces hundreds, if not thousands, of potentially very different fish species. In any case, a five gallon is basically too small for other fish to go with bettas, but an ADF may work if you know how to feed them (they like frozen or live foods, to my knowledge, and are slow eaters - this must be taken into account with a betta in the tank). Ghost shrimp may also work, but keep in mind that a betta may try to eat one. Long-fin Guppies will usually be shredded by bettas, regardless of tank size, due to inter-species confusion.

As for sucking shrimp up...just check the bucket before you dump out the contents. Sticking your hand in the bucket should ellicit a response from highly unlucky ghost shrimp.


----------



## Doshiegg (Apr 13, 2013)

My question is, can I put anymore fish or shrimp (or frogs) in this tank? and what fish would you recommend to me? I'm a relatively new fish owner.

Also, I currently have plastic plants and I'm always hearing about live plants and nitrate and stuff cycles. I didn't do anything of the sort when I got my tank, should I do anything?

~Doshiegg
Blue Crown Tail Male Betta 5g


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

With only one betta in the tank, cycling isn't really necessary as long as you're good about water changes. But if you were to add anything, you should definitely cycle the tank first - it often cycles on its own over time with the betta in there, it just may take a month or two. 

I wouldn't recommend putting anymore fish in there with him, it's a small space and you'd need a school of any fish that he might get along with.
Lots of people have said their bettas will eat shrimp, so that might not work either, worth a try though if you want. Frogs might be okay, I don't know much about them though. And you could always get a cool-looking snail.

It's hard to be sure from the picture, but his fins do look ripped to me, and it may be from the plastic plants. Silk plants are much softer for their fins. Live plants are definitely best though, that would also help keep your water clean if you add more critters.


----------



## kodawg9 (Dec 25, 2013)

When I first got a betta in a 5 gallon, I was exploring tank mate options as well (not so much because I felt a tank mate would make it feel less lonely--because they don't care about that, but rather for selfish reasons of wanting as much life as possible in the tank.) I realized if I want to do what's best for my fish, I'm gonna leave him alone in his 5 gallon all by himself. 

I think one of the questions to ask now is, how happy are you with the activity of our betta? My decision was easier because I enjoy my little guy's jumpiness, his habit of following my fingers around when I press it against the tank, and how he enjoys playing in the current and digging his nose around in the bottom left corner of his tank. I enjoy my fish's activity so I wasn't going to take a chance and screw with its happiness alone in the tank by adding a shrimp or any other little critter. 

If you enjoy the way your betta is now, I'd leave him alone in the tank.


----------



## Ghaaliya (Jan 8, 2014)

I currently have a planted 5.5 gallon tank with a male Betta, two ghost shrimp and a mystery snail. I recommend getting a couple ghost shrimp. They're funny little guys and I've enjoyed having them in my tank. My Betta fish doesn't really pay much attention to them and they usually only cost around 35ish cents, so if they do get eaten then it's no real loss.

If you do decide to grab a few, I do recommend trying to get larger shrimp (less likely to be eaten) along with something small the shrimp can hide under incase he decides to chase them. Also, if you get some and find one or two has died within a few days, I wouldn't worry about it. They're typically kept as feeder shrimp and don't always last very long. I hope this helps, gl!


----------



## Doshiegg (Apr 13, 2013)

Ghaaliya said:


> I currently have a planted 5.5 gallon tank with a male Betta, two ghost shrimp and a mystery snail. I recommend getting a couple ghost shrimp. They're funny little guys and I've enjoyed having them in my tank. My Betta fish doesn't really pay much attention to them and they usually only cost around 35ish cents, so if they do get eaten then it's no real loss.
> 
> If you do decide to grab a few, I do recommend trying to get larger shrimp (less likely to be eaten) along with something small the shrimp can hide under incase he decides to chase them. Also, if you get some and find one or two has died within a few days, I wouldn't worry about it. They're typically kept as feeder shrimp and don't always last very long. I hope this helps, gl!


I like the whole planted tank thing, it looks very nice imo but I don't know where to start. I'll probably get a few shrimps soon but if I'm going to plant my tank, then I'd rather do first before adding anymore fish.


----------



## Ghaaliya (Jan 8, 2014)

Doshiegg said:


> I like the whole planted tank thing, it looks very nice imo but I don't know where to start. I'll probably get a few shrimps soon but if I'm going to plant my tank, then I'd rather do first before adding anymore fish.


I've actually only had my tank for a few months now so I'm still fairly new too. I have been doing a lot of research though (this site has been tons of help!) and you should start by making sure you have the right kind of lighting. What kind of lighting do you have right now? 

After you get your lighting sorted, some good starter plants would be anacharis, java fern, java moss, anubias, or a marimo ball (I hear shrimp love these!). They all do well in low to medium light and shouldn't require any fertilizers or extra CO2 to grow. 

http://www.tropica.com/en/home.aspx Is a pretty good site to educate yourself on aquatic plants. They even have some tank layouts you can look at to get inspiration from when you start planting your tank.


----------



## Doshiegg (Apr 13, 2013)

Ghaaliya said:


> I've actually only had my tank for a few months now so I'm still fairly new too. I have been doing a lot of research though (this site has been tons of help!) and you should start by making sure you have the right kind of lighting. What kind of lighting do you have right now?
> 
> After you get your lighting sorted, some good starter plants would be anacharis, java fern, java moss, anubias, or a marimo ball (I hear shrimp love these!). They all do well in low to medium light and shouldn't require any fertilizers or extra CO2 to grow.
> 
> http://www.tropica.com/en/home.aspx Is a pretty good site to educate yourself on aquatic plants. They even have some tank layouts you can look at to get inspiration from when you start planting your tank.


I actually have no idea what my lighting is. It's 16 LED? well, it's a "Tetra LED24-W and LED 16-W LED Aquarium Light"? Also 115 Volts 60Hz UL listed Transformer. Oooohhhh transformer!

The site you links is pretty nice, that is, if my slow internet would load it.


----------



## Ghaaliya (Jan 8, 2014)

Doshiegg said:


> I actually have no idea what my lighting is. It's 16 LED? well, it's a "Tetra LED24-W and LED 16-W LED Aquarium Light"? Also 115 Volts 60Hz UL listed Transformer. Oooohhhh transformer!
> 
> The site you links is pretty nice, that is, if my slow internet would load it.


Honestly I have no idea, I'm not very familiar with LED lighting. I'd post that in the planted aquarium forum and ask. I'm sure someone there would be able to tell you if that'd be enough for some low to medium light plants!


----------



## Doshiegg (Apr 13, 2013)

Ghaaliya said:


> Honestly I have no idea, I'm not very familiar with LED lighting. I'd post that in the planted aquarium forum and ask. I'm sure someone there would be able to tell you if that'd be enough for some low to medium light plants!


I did and they said I can get low light plants. I'm exhausted so let see if I remember this. ANUBIA JAVA FERN CYLOTOPOTOCLOPYSE PEACOCK MOSS TIE TO ROCK AND PROSPER. Yup, I'm clearly ready to take on a 50g NPT.


----------



## Ghaaliya (Jan 8, 2014)

Doshiegg said:


> I did and they said I can get low light plants. I'm exhausted so let see if I remember this. ANUBIA JAVA FERN CYLOTOPOTOCLOPYSE PEACOCK MOSS TIE TO ROCK AND PROSPER. Yup, I'm clearly ready to take on a 50g NPT.


Lol! Sounds like it. I'm sure your tank is going to look great once you're done!


----------



## EmberV (Jan 8, 2014)

A nerite or mystery snail is a good addition, along with a few ghost shrimp if your betta isn't overly aggressive with them or mistakes them for food. I also wouldn't add fish like kuhli loaches or corys because they like to be in groups so you would need more than a 5 gallon if you wanted those. I would also be careful with the Dwarf frogs since they can mistake your betta's fins for food and nip them.


----------



## Amasmash (Jan 13, 2014)

I have the same tank as you.. I got some "Wonder Bulbs" an they grow like weeds. I don't do anything special for them. Light that came with the tank works just fine. Also, the flow on that internal filter is quite perfect for Bettas (on the lowest setting). I wouldn't imagine a baffle is needed.


----------



## Amasmash (Jan 13, 2014)

Actually, this is a better pic so you can see the plants. Mine uses the leaves as a hammock


----------

